

Genetics and the placebo effect: the placebome - adrianhoward
http://www.cell.com/trends/molecular-medicine/abstract/S1471-4914(15)00043-X?_returnURL=http%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS147149141500043X%3Fshowall%3Dtrue

======
adrianhoward
Because [http://www.xkcd.com/1526/](http://www.xkcd.com/1526/) made me look it
up…

~~~
icc97
There was me thinking, "hey wasn't there just an xkcd cartoon about this?"

